# Did a little tradeing with the Mayor



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2013)

Now I have 2 of Toms good finds.[] We agreed on a trade. I gave him a cobalt IP 12 sider Mineral Water. For The teal med he just traded with the kid they were digging with. 


 The one on the left Elmira Bottling works.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2013)

remember that thing swizz gave me  []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 10, 2013)

If it's that thing (what is it) with the tongue hanging out... yes.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> If it's that thing (what is it) with the tongue hanging out... yes.


 

 I think it is a tooth pick holder. minus the tongue []


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Now I have 2 of Toms good finds.[] We agreed on a trade. I gave him a cobalt IP 12 sider Mineral Water. For The teal med he just traded with the kid they were digging with.
> 
> ...


 Tom can't hold onto a bottle to long[8|]---looks like you got the better end of the deal Rick[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2013)

Those 12 sided Ip cobalt's are good. He like those sodas []


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 10, 2013)

looks tampered with to me []


----------



## getout332 (Jul 11, 2013)

Awe man I can't believe he traded that bottle away already! []


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2013)

*UH OH*[8|]


----------



## rockbot (Jul 11, 2013)

Has Tom lost his mind?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Has Tom lost his mind?[]


 
 what do you mean "has" its been gone bhahahahah!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> looks tampered with to me []


 
 what do you mean? you think its a repro?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> looks tampered with to me []


 

 yeah thats a bad pic I will post better ones after work.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

*Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

The other pix looked like photo Shop I agree,I used my old camera to take them.

 Gotta love that color yo.[]

 Who said it looked tampered with? Here are a few pix for ya.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

Outside


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

does that look tampered with? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

last one. This is a awesome color.


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

Love the shirt.... *D O R K !!*[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Love the shirt.... *D O R K !!*[8D]


 
 []


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 17, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The other pix looked like photo Shop I agree,I used my old camera to take them.
> 
> ...


 I said you got the better end of the deal Rick[]-----Congrats to you[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

I think it was a fair trade.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

definitely tampered with ... oh you mean the bottle???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> definitely tampered with ... oh you mean the bottle???


 

 Na I'm real so is the bottle. Or I am the best photo shopper of all time. I'm good but not that good
 []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 19, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

I cant believe he didnt trade with joe, and to think you traded a historical broken flask for it too .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*



> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> I cant believe he didnt trade with joe, and to think you traded a historical broken flask for it too .


 
 It wasn't broken it just had a bubble burst.


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

RICK NICE SHIRT AND BOTTLE


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 27, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*

Rick,

 I am glad that you like the bottle so much and are enjoying it.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*



> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Rick,
> 
> ...


 
 I enjoyed  touching and caressing it [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 29, 2013)

*RE: Better pictures of the Bradford  bottle I traded with Tom*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [sm=thumbup.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------

